# Son finds his first arrowhead



## deerhuntinghippie (Jun 1, 2015)

It's finally warm enough to water hunt!
Got in the creek and tested out the underwater features of my camera(let me know what you think), went kayaking with the wife and dad and did some detecting. Hope you enjoy.





Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

